

LinkedIn’s 1999-Style IPO Rekindles Questions About Leaving Money On The Table - shaggy_prime
http://blogs.forbes.com/greatspeculations/2011/05/19/linkedins-1999-style-ipo-rekindles-questions-about-leaving-money-on-the-table/

======
phlux
Please forgive my ignorance. What does "leaving money on the table" / "taking
money off the table" actually mean?

EDIT: I guess I get it after reading the article -- leaving money on the table
effectively means raising money via the IPO at a valuation less than what is
real. Thus they left money on the table that they could have otherwise
harvested from the IPO.

